# Exhibitor List 2019



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone... this is more or less the final update and show's who's booked and who should be coming. Almost 70 stands (69 I think) and over 100 brands represented according to our educated guess as some stands are multi-brand. Please note that we cannot guarantee attendance of any brand, stand or trader and some things invariably change on the run up to the day itself.

FINAL UPDATE 10/06/19

*2019 Exhibitors*

2019 EXHIBITOR LIST! The final roundup... almost 70 exhibitors and likely over 100 brands represented. All set to be a busy day... 

Please note that we cannot guarantee attendance of any brand, stand or trader.

Dodo Juice - MAIN SPONSOR
Clean and Shiny - MAIN SPONSOR
Flex - MAIN SPONSOR
SONAX - MAIN SPONSOR
Nanolex - MAIN SPONSOR
The Rag Company - MAIN SPONSOR

Detailing World - SHOWDOWN SPONSOR
Slim's Detailing - ARRIVE AND SHINE SPONSOR
SirShineALot - PROJECT W LIVE DEMO SPONSOR
Finesse Detailing UK - SHOWDOWN WASH BAY SPONSOR

Sebastian's Action Trust - GUEST CHARITY
Kim's Corner - CHARITY DETAILING SUPPLIES STAND

GENERAL EXHIBITORS

PVD (Pro Valeter & Detailer Magazine)
Sam's Detailing
Cartec UK
Infinity Wax
Autoglanz
GTechniq
WOWO (Great Products Company)
Envy Car Care
Colourlock
ValetPRO
Rupes
Chemical Guys UK
Autobrite Direct
Venture Scents
ODK
Nano Smart Pro Coatings
Autosmart
Detailers Pride
Bear Car Care
Hygan
Gliptone
D-e-f-i-n-i-t-i-v-e Car Care
Gyeon
#LABOCOSMETICA
Juicy Details
Angelwax
Menzerna GmbH
Vonixx
Meguiars
Jay's Wax
Coating Farm
Opti-Coat
IODETAIL
CarChem
Scholl Concepts
Clobberizer
Dooka
Scratch Shield
Work Stuff UK
EZ Car Care
Kamikaze Collection
ZviZZer
AMDetails
IDA (International Detailing Asssociation)
Nippon Shine
Bouncer's
South West Autoworx
Gleem
Auto Perfection
Wowo's Detailing Factory
Excel Detailing Supplies
Sprayless Scratch Repair
Smart Tech Shade
High Definition Detail/SiRamik Glasscoat
DetailMasters
Motorgeek (Poorboys/Mothers/Stoners etc)
G3 Pro (Farecla)


----------

